# احدث نكت للكبار فقط...ج4



## sony_33 (17 يونيو 2008)

1_بلديتنا عايز يعلم ابنه انجليزى راح ابتدائي منفعش، راح ثانوى منفعش، راح الجامعة منفعش، قال لازم اوديه انجلترا واجوزه واحدة من هناك عشان يعرف يتكلم انجليزى، راح فى الصباحية بيقولها "مستر هريدى موجود؟" قلتلوا "نجولو مين؟":12F616~137:
2_مره واحد عنده مزرعه فراخ وكانت فشله جدا راح لمهندس زراعى قاله انا مش عارف ازرع الفراخ قاله ليه قاله زرعتها من رجليها مطرحتش زرعتها من جناحها مطرحتش زرعتها من دماغها مطرحتش المهندس قاله هات عينه من الارض:1040wi:
3_مرة واحد مجنون كان بيكتب جواب فدخل الدكتور عليه قاله بتعمل ايه قاله بكتب جواب لنفسي فراح الدكتور قاله بتكتب فيه ايه فرد عليه المجنون يامجنون هو لسة جالي عشان اعرف
4_واحد فافى وهو نازل من البيت أمه سالته رايح فين؟ فقال لها مش هقولك انا حر ، نزل ووقف تاكسى فالسواق ساله على فين يا باشا؟؟؟ قال له يعنى أنا مقولتش لامى هقول لك أنت:big61:
5_مرة 10 صعايدة بيلعبوا علي الطريق الدائري الي يدهس مرتين يطلع:36_1_47:
6_مره واحد غبي راح السنيما هو ومراته اول ما النور طفا قال لها جومى يا واليه شكلهم هيناموا:01A0FF~139:
7_مرة واحد غبى ماشى فى الشارع لقى قرد مشي بيه قابل عسكرى مرور سألوا اودى القرد ده فين العسكرى قال له ودىه جنينة الحيوان تانى يوم معدى بالقرد العسكرى قال له مش قلتلك وديه جنينة الحيوان قال له ما أنا وديته امبارح ، النهاردة بقى هاوديه السينما:36_1_46:
8_مرة فار راجع بيتهم مسطول فتعب في السكه فنام تحت الرصيف شافته القطه قالت اروح اكله وهى بتعدي ريحاله خبطتها عربيه فماتت جنب الفار ولما الفار صحى ولقي القطه ميته جنبه قال الله يخرب بيت الخمره اللي بتخليني اموت في مخاليق ربنا:223se:
9_حمار بيقول لخطيبته امتى هنتجوز ياحمارة قالت له لما تحسن الفاظك ياحيوان:smi411​:
نكتة اليوم
:ab6:
مرة واحد بيسال مراته انتى بتحبينى اد ايه قالتله اد ما انت بتحبنى قالها وليه كده انا عملتلك حاجه لاسمح الله
:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## NaNo0o0o (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: احدث نكت للكبار فقط...ج4*

very good

thanx


----------



## M a r i a m (17 يونيو 2008)

_ههههههههههههههه
فظيعة شنيعة خطيرة
ميرررررررررررررسي ياباشا​_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: احدث نكت للكبار فقط...ج4*

ههههههههههههههههه

حلووووويين ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: احدث نكت للكبار فقط...ج4*

*ههههههههههههههه

شـــكرا يا ســـونى​*


----------



## kokielpop (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: احدث نكت للكبار فقط...ج4*

*
3_مرة واحد مجنون كان بيكتب جواب فدخل الدكتور عليه قاله بتعمل ايه قاله بكتب جواب لنفسي فراح الدكتور قاله بتكتب فيه ايه فرد عليه المجنون يامجنون هو لسة جالي عشان اعرف

هههههههههههههههههه 
جامدة اوى النكتة ديه 
تسلم ايدك سونى ​*


----------



## amjad-ri (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: احدث نكت للكبار فقط...ج4*

ههههههههههههههههه

حلووووويين ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: احدث نكت للكبار فقط...ج4*




> 1_بلديتنا عايز يعلم ابنه انجليزى راح ابتدائي منفعش، راح ثانوى منفعش، راح الجامعة منفعش، قال لازم اوديه انجلترا واجوزه واحدة من هناك عشان يعرف يتكلم انجليزى، راح فى الصباحية بيقولها "مستر هريدى موجود؟" قلتلوا "نجولو مين؟":12f616~137:


 
ههههههههههههههه
ادى تأثير الصعايده فى اى مكان 
هههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على النكت 
​


----------



## sony_33 (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: احدث نكت للكبار فقط...ج4*

شكرا يا جماعة على مروركم الكريم
 قريبا
حاجة جديدة
شكرا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: احدث نكت للكبار فقط...ج4*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين يا صوني​


----------



## "mony" (21 يونيو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلووووووووين اوى 
ثانكس ​


----------



## sony_33 (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: احدث نكت للكبار فقط...ج4*

شكرا ليكم اليكم الجديد قريبا​


----------



## sony_33 (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: احدث نكت للكبار فقط...ج4*

شكرا ويارب تعجبكم​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أغسطس 2008)

*مرة واحد بيسال مراته انتى بتحبينى اد ايه قالتله اد ما انت بتحبنى قالها وليه كده انا عملتلك حاجه لاسمح الله 
  هههههههههههههههههههه

هى الزوجه دايما كده  شكراا لكم رائعه​*


----------



## lovebjw (26 أغسطس 2008)

حلوين 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

> _حمار بيقول لخطيبته امتى هنتجوز ياحمارة قالت له لما تحسن الفاظك ياحيوان


 
حلوة دي ههههههههههههه


----------



## sony_33 (26 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا لمروركم ؤيارب تعجبكم*​


----------



## iam_with_you (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شديد شديد النكت دى جدا


----------



## dark_angel (7 أكتوبر 2008)

جامديييييييييييييييييييييين جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sony_33 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا لمروركم ويارب تعجبكم*​


----------



## loay alkldine (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههه حلوين   شكرا*​


----------

